# Will I really ruin my salon hair color if I wash it the next day?



## lorihmatthews

I went to the salon yesterday for my regular tint, which is a single process color that I get done every 5-6 weeks. 

I'm volunteering at a charity event tonight, and my hair is just so normally greasy that I couldn't stand it, I had to wash it so it wouldn't look terrible.

So does it stil hold true that color has to sit for a few days before washing? I don't want to ruin the color, but this time I really couldn't sit around with a greasy head of hair.


----------



## ChiChi143

I've never heard of ruining the color if you wash it the next day.  I get my hair colored every 5 weeks and I wash my hair the day after it gets colored and never had a problem.


----------



## ILuvShopping

it won't ruin it, depending on the color you'll probably notice a little come out while washing it, but that's normal.

my stylist always tells me to go as long as i can before i wash, just to let the color set more, if it's during the week i can last a day, and if it's during a weekend when i'm staying home i can go two days. but she's the first stylist i've ever had that told me to try and wait. if anything, the color may just fade faster than normal, but your color won't come out right away from washing it so soon.


----------



## PurseAddict79

Honestly, half the time I wash it the same day (like if I'm going out that night). Some color will probably wash out but that's normal...

ps... wash and rinse with cool water


----------



## petitechouchou

No, it doesn't but I think the reason why they advise not to wash the next day is to 'seal' in the color. Also, washing frequent dulls the hair and help fade the color faster.


----------



## Cheetah7

I've had no problems washing it the same day.  I've done it before.  The only thing I noticed is some color washed off but that's normal.  I think I'd be more concerned with the type of shampoo I use for washing my hair so for that reason I only use shampoo that are formulated for color treated hair.


----------



## iceehott25

you shouldnt wash your hair for at least 2 days after dying it and after than you should not use products w sulfates.


----------



## Glamfoxx

Just use cool water to wash and rinse your hair and no super moisturizing conditioners (they can bleed the color off).  Instead use like a sealent conditioner or a detangler.


----------



## yeliab

As long as you use a mild shampoo made for colored hair - basically shampoo without stripping agents such as Sulfates and the correct pH factor -  rinse in cool water and seal with a good conditioner.    You're good to go!


----------



## Divyaangana

Usually when I go and get my hair colored, my stylist has told me that it's fine to wash my hair the next day, but to use a shampoo and conditioner for color treated hair and wash and rinse in cool water. 

She also told me to make sure and use a heat protector if I'm going to be heat styling my hair after too as that is such a big color fader.


----------



## octopus17

^^^ Good advice.

I always wash my hair the next day, just so I can have the chance to style it as near as damn it in the way I left the hair salon the day before!


----------



## heatherdazy

Salon colors vary widely; you should really call your stylist and ask.


----------



## talexs

I think it depends on the color, my Mom gets her hair colored and she's a brunette and her stylist said that he only cautions her against washing her hair too soon bc he doesn't want the color to not have time to "set," but I am a blonde and the guy who colors my hair suggests I wait, but says that the only time I have to is if we do a treatment after the color and he wants it to sit as long as possible.  I'm thinking you should be fine.


----------



## sbelle

I don't wash my hair for 48 hours after coloring.  A couple years ago I read in one of the women's magazines (of course I can't remember which one) that you lose a lot of color if you do.  Maybe the mag was wrong, but I decided that it makes sense to let it set.

I just did a google search for this question and most of the articles say 24 hours after coloring.


----------



## EMMY

I always wonder about this..I normally wait a day too...I get highlights every ten weeks...I'll ask my stylist when I go in next week..UGH..I HATE getting it done..


----------



## ILuvShopping

this is sort of off topic, but sorta on topic... the thing that bothers me is that i'm told to wait 2 days till washing and then my stylist will put like 5 different products in my hair! and hair spray!


----------

